# Help locate a small tree



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I am trying to find the name of a small tree/bush I have seen growing around here. I think I found a picture of it, but not positive this photo is the right one, but close if not. I am in zone 8 if that helps. It is a bushy tree that grows to maybe 20ish feet in height and covers with white flowers. Bees love the flowers, which is why I am interested in finding them. I have seen them grown as a privacy hedge.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

bridal veil plant


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...=1r_kVtikN8Lx-AHQm4ToDg#imgrc=HEv-APZ-wq_XmM:


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

After looking thru many websites and photos, I found the name of the plant I was thinking about. It is a waxed leaf ligustrum. Great for bees. Not great as a spreading invasive species. Darn.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a shrub called white lilac that grows in the mountains here. It looks similar but not sure if that is the same plant or not.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceanothus#Description


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't get this plant whatever you do. It is Waxed Leaf Ligustrum aka Japanese Privet. It is highly invasive, will grow in most soil types and your neighbours will curse you. It is also one of the worst for hay fever sufferers.

I spend a large part of windless, summer days spraying this stuff and know I will never be rid of it as it seeds prolifically.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes Ronnie, I saw the issues with it as soon as I figured out what it was. There are other plants I can find/get that bees will like. I was hiking in a state park and came across a climbing vine that was humming with a multitude of bees. May have to revisit to identify it. I am a responsible person, most times.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

It's a pity because when it is in full flower it does look lovely, it even smells quite nice and as you say, the bees love it. 

It was introduced to NZ as a hedging plant largely in towns and cities but somewhere along the line it "escaped" and along with many other introduced plants, became the bane of the farmer. 

I'm quite sure you are a responsible person otherwise you wouldn't have asked about it in the first place, you would have just gone out and planted it. I answered because I hate the stuff along with Australian Sedge, gorse and tobacco weed. I'm never sure which I should be attacking first!

I'm sure you will find something non-invasive and perhaps even native, to look good and attract the bees.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Bee Bee Tree... It is a little early for them to be blooming here. Usually around July.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

bees love em...


----------

